# VEPro7 - After update cannot recognize server



## MoeWalsaad (Jan 19, 2020)

Hello, After I updated VEPro7 to 7.0.954, Cubase 10 is unable to recognize VEPro servers/instances. (locally)

However, if I open an old (Cubase+VEP) Template, the server is recognized and all seem okay at first, but If I want to create a new VEPro instance in Cubase, the server cannot be seen again.

also (maybe relevant) if I try to open my old templates on the newer Cubase 10.5, the whole computer freezes.

Please anybody knows what is happening?

Windows10
Cubase 10 pro and 10.5 pro
VEPro 7.0.954

thanks in advance


----------



## FabioA (Jan 19, 2020)

Did you try to connect instances manually? If you write the IP and the exact name of the instance, is you VEP7 plugin able to connect to the VEP7 instance?


----------



## MoeWalsaad (Jan 19, 2020)

FabioA said:


> Did you try to connect instances manually? If you write the IP and the exact name of the instance, is you VEP7 plugin able to connect to the VEP7 instance?


I just tried to do this, it created a new empty instance inside VEP, I'm able to add an instrument plugin and it worked, But I couldn't connect other existing VEP instances to Cubase.

Whenever I type the IP manually, it only creates a new empy instance in VEP. :(


----------



## FabioA (Jan 19, 2020)

I think I'm basically having your same problem for a while. Let's see if I'm right: you open an existing Cubase template or project, it connects fine to all your VEP instances. If you try to disconnect one of these instances, you're then not able to connect it back because the instance is not seen in your VEP plugin. Is it correct?
Be sure that you type the exact name of the instance you're trying to connect with, otherwise it creates a new one.
Let me know!


----------



## MoeWalsaad (Jan 19, 2020)

FabioA said:


> I think I'm basically having your same problem for a while. Let's see if I'm right: you open an existing Cubase template or project, it connects fine to all your VEP instances. If you try to disconnect one of these instances, you're then not able to connect it back because the instance is not seen in your VEP plugin. Is it correct?
> Be sure that you type the exact name of the instance you're trying to connect with, otherwise it creates a new one.
> Let me know!


Yes, this is exactly what is happening!


----------



## FabioA (Jan 19, 2020)

Then please try to write correctly the IP and the name, including the Capital letters!


----------



## MoeWalsaad (Jan 19, 2020)

FabioA said:


> Then please try to write correctly the IP and the name, including the Capital letters!


Yes I wrote the Names correctly, It worked, seems all working fine now!
cannot thank you enough! 

But still, how can I fix it so it shows without typing IP and Names manually? this didn't be the case before .


----------



## FabioA (Jan 19, 2020)

My pleasure!
I'm leaving with that since months since I found this way to solve it and I didn't have time to study the problem or contact the VSL support. Also I thought I was the only one having this weird problem!
May we take this chance to ask like @Ben if they know about this strange behaviour?


----------



## MoeWalsaad (Jan 19, 2020)

FabioA said:


> My pleasure!
> I'm leaving with that since months since I found this way to solve it and I didn't have time to study the problem or contact the VSL support. Also I thought I was the only one having this weird problem!
> May we take this chance to ask like @Ben if they know about this strange behaviour?


Thank you a lot, I was stuck and confused for days thinking I'm the only one having this issue! 

I also wrote to the VSL support, but still waiting for their reply, if they give useful answers I will share them here.


----------



## Ben (Jan 19, 2020)

Hi, I don't have seen any reports of this issue yet, but I was working on the release of our knowledge-base www.vsl.info the last week, so I did not read that many emails...
I will check this tomorrow with my colleagues. It will help much if you can send us a copy of the VEP and Cubase project files and state the exact version number of the Cubase version that works and the one that does not work, so we can try to reproduce this issue (to [email protected]). Also the OS and exact version of your system and the slave would be helpful. 
Please pm me the case number you get via mail.
Thanks!


----------



## Rahul Raj (Mar 18, 2020)

Hi,
Any updates on this ? Im having the same issue and waiting for a workaround.
Thanks


----------



## Ben (Mar 20, 2020)

Have you tried out the latest update of VEP7? Is it still an issue with this version?


----------



## Rahul Raj (Mar 20, 2020)

Ben said:


> Have you tried out the latest update of VEP7? Is it still an issue with this version?


If that was me for me, then yes ! I had it perfectly working finr with VEP 6 and Cubase 10.5.
But after i upgraded to VEP 7, i cant see the VEP server instances in another host from within Cubase.
I tried by reinstalling VEP 6 (to go back to the previous setup), but then it did not work like it used to be.
Now im accessing those instances by typing in the IP address and the Instance name which IMO is a but cumbersome at this point. Hope there is some update which fixes this !!!
Thanks


----------



## Ben (Mar 20, 2020)

We released an update for VEP7 last week. Install it, go to the %appdata%\VSL folder and delete files "Vienna Ensemble Pro.ini" and "Vienna Ensemble.ini" (this will reset all your settings).
If the issue still isn't solved, please let me know.


----------



## basie (May 7, 2020)

Ben said:


> We released an update for VEP7 last week. Install it, go to the %appdata%\VSL folder and delete files "Vienna Ensemble Pro.ini" and "Vienna Ensemble.ini" (this will reset all your settings).
> If the issue still isn't solved, please let me know.



I have the same problem. I'll be glad to see the link for update.
My version is 7.0.973 (from 5th march). But the problem is still there.
is there some new updates released?


----------



## Sample Fuel (May 7, 2020)

Same problem here...although sometimes I see my other machines and sometimes I do not...... Connecting to it with direct ip address does work.


----------



## novaburst (May 7, 2020)

basie said:


> I have the same problem. I'll be glad to see the link for update.
> My version is 7.0.973 (from 5th march). But the problem is still there.
> is there some new updates released?





Sample Fuel said:


> Same problem here...although sometimes I see my other machines and sometimes I do not...... Connecting to it with direct ip address does work.



It would be nice for you guys to say what OS you are using, 

From a PC point of view you dont need to configure any IP address if using a switch, the two machines will find each other, if Daisy chaining they will still find each other without any IP configuration.

Before opening VEpro make sure your machines can see each other buy looking at your network you can see your server machines name, or from your server you can see your master machines name.

I am sure this is the case with Mac too


----------



## Sample Fuel (May 7, 2020)

All pc's


----------



## novaburst (May 7, 2020)

Can you see this from server, cumputer/network


----------



## novaburst (May 7, 2020)

Sample Fuel said:


> All pc's



I am looking at my master and another network that was set up,


----------



## Ben (May 7, 2020)

Make sure to also set up the firewall (happens to block VEP if you mis-cklick the firewall notifiaction on Windows). Also make sure to check any 3rd party firewall build into your 3rd party antivirus, if you have one installed. Here is the setup guide from the manual: 






Setup | VSL - Software Manuals







www.vsl.info





Stay tuned, the next update should be ready soon with some performance and stability improvements


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (May 7, 2020)

Ben said:


> We released an update for VEP7 last week. Install it, go to the %appdata%\VSL folder and delete files "Vienna Ensemble Pro.ini" and "Vienna Ensemble.ini" (this will reset all your settings).
> If the issue still isn't solved, please let me know.


Hi Ben,

Wondering what the file equivalents would be on macOS for this?

Also, any chance you know about the GUI glitch issue with VE Pro when using this with Cubase Pro 10.5?
I have looked everywhere for this and cannot find any results on it...

Apologies for going off-topic, so perhaps PM me if you know anything


----------



## Ben (May 7, 2020)

@Shad0wLandsUK Could you please send this request to [email protected] ?
I'm a Windows guy and still unfamiliar with the Mac system (I'm working on it). My colleagues will know where this folder is located.



Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Also, any chance you know about the GUI glitch issue with VE Pro when using this with Cubase Por 10.5?


Could you please attach a screenshot?


----------



## EgM (May 7, 2020)

That folder on MacOS is /Users/[Your username]/Library/Preferences/






If you need help deleting these files let me know.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (May 8, 2020)

EgM said:


> That folder on MacOS is /Users/[Your username]/Library/Preferences/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this... I did think that was the folder, but wanted to confirm. IT man myself here, who had a few years in the Hackintosh field, so I know my way around macOS pretty well 

Never thought I would see anyone on here sending me a terminal output of the listed files in a directory though 
You are a Linux user also perhaps?...


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (May 8, 2020)

Ben said:


> @Shad0wLandsUK Could you please send this request to [email protected] ?
> I'm a Windows guy and still unfamiliar with the Mac system (I'm working on it). My colleagues will know where this folder is located.
> 
> 
> Could you please attach a screenshot?


Thanks Ben, I will PM you the issue as it is not relevant to this topic.


----------



## MoeWalsaad (May 8, 2020)

Unfortunately, three months have passed, and I couldn't fix the issue, even with the latest 7.0.973 update, but I'm still living with manually typing the server address and instances names.

I want to clarify that I not sure if it's the upgrade that caused the problem because I also tried to roll back to older versions of VEP7 and still have the problem, honestly there was a time gap since last time I used VEP7 and the day I used it again and encountered this issue.

As for the support messages, It was suggested to me to check any software that may be blocking the firewall, so I think I did that, I completely turned off (Kaspersky internet security), and (System Mechanic by Iolo). But I still have the issue.
I'm not sure if there are other hidden checkboxes in windows settings that need to be checked.


----------



## Dimomusic (May 15, 2020)

I have the exact same issue, although if I create a new empty project in cubase 10, I can see every instance normally without having to type in the ip address.

So I am trying to figure if it is cubase project related.


----------



## Ben (May 15, 2020)

We released an update yesterday. Please make sure to install it on all machines as well as the updates for ALL our sample players!
Let me know if this solves your issues.


----------



## Dimomusic (May 15, 2020)

Ben said:


> We released an update yesterday. Please make sure to install it on all machines as well as the updates for ALL our sample players!
> Let me know if this solves your issues.


I just updated VEP 7, but unfortunately the issue remains...
I keep on comparing multiple things between my template (that this issue appeared) and a new Cubase Project (that behaves normally) but no luck till now...


----------



## Ben (May 15, 2020)

Have you already checked if there is no firewall blocking and that Apple Bonjour Service is running on all devices?


----------



## Dimomusic (May 15, 2020)

Ben said:


> Have you already checked if there is no firewall blocking and that Apple Bonjour Service is running on all devices?


 I will but if this is the case, shouldn’t both old and new projects been affected as well?
Anyways of course I ll give it a try and I ll let you now


----------



## AlainTH (May 25, 2020)

bonjour service dosn't appear on the server pc W10, so vepro7 doesn't work. i tried to install bonjour apple software but it doesn't help. no solution from Support VSL also...


----------



## synergy543 (May 25, 2020)

I updated VE Pro and it no longer recognizes my DP MAS servers. I switched to the regular VE stereo server and it works so I didn't submit a ticket as I thought it was a DP thing. Plus, I also upgraded to Mohave so I had a lot of possible causes but it now sounds like the same issues described in this thread. I'm sure VSL will sort it out quickly.


----------



## Ben (May 25, 2020)

synergy543 said:


> I updated VE Pro and it no longer recognizes my DP MAS servers. I switched to the regular VE stereo server and it works so I didn't submit a ticket as I thought it was a DP thing. Plus, I also upgraded to Mohave so I had a lot of possible causes but it now sounds like the same issues described in this thread. I'm sure VSL will sort it out quickly.


DP / MAS plugin format of our products is currently broken. We are working on a fix. In the meantime please roll-back to the previous version. Thanks for your patience!


----------



## Ben (May 25, 2020)

AlainTH said:


> bonjour service dosn't appear on the server pc W10, so vepro7 doesn't work. i tried to install bonjour apple software but it doesn't help. no solution from Support VSL also...


I'm not that familiar with the Bonjour Service, so I can't give you an advice besides looking if there is a known solution on one of the Apple forums / support sites. You could still manually connect the server by entering the IP address and instance name, only the discovery is affected by this. If you use static IP addresses, it should auto-connect if you re-open a project.


----------



## ceemusic (Aug 24, 2020)

Just tried opening VEP7 & Cubase 10.5 after a hiatus & the server is no longer recognized at all..Happens with old, new projects, latest updates..any ideas? thanks
PC+ Win10 Pro/ Cubase 10.5, VEP7


----------



## novaburst (Aug 24, 2020)

ceemusic said:


> Just tried opening VEP7 & Cubase 10.5 after a hiatus & the server is no longer recognized at all..Happens with old, new projects, latest updates..any ideas? thanks
> PC+ Win10 Pro/ Cubase 10.5, VEP7



I am wondering if your cubase midi midi files have been moved and put your VEpro inputs some where else and you need to go through and place them back in the correct midi lane, happened to me once

Or you can try updating license for cubase as some time it craps out simply becuase of that if your on line.


----------



## ceemusic (Aug 24, 2020)

@ novaburst
Thanks, I checked that already, latest elicenser etc., no firewall or av. ,the plugin is just not seeing the ip to connect to as it normally does.


----------



## novaburst (Aug 25, 2020)

You can also check if the machines can see each other, so you should be able to see your server machine from your master and also see your master from your server, by opening network settings if so VEpro will connect with your DAW automatically, 

No need for configuration, but if you can't see your machine there is a network issue


----------



## ceemusic (Aug 25, 2020)

I'm not seeing it when used on the same computer. It's not listed any longer.


----------



## novaburst (Aug 25, 2020)

Cubase 10 may have black listed, you will have no problems uninstalling VEpro then reinstalling, also the same with cubase once installed again it will just pick up any files you created and used, 

Just make a note of the folders you first installed into, do a (save as) in cubase the same with VEpro if you are going to uninstall and reinstall then just title a test project in VEpro then open cubase using a saved file, (option) if you want, or just open cubase as normal and see if it picks up VEpro it should work


----------



## ceemusic (Aug 25, 2020)

Thanks, I might try a reinstall however nothing is blacklisted & all instances show in all projects. VEPro7 loads up fine too. Maybe this has to do with the last Win 10 update?


----------



## ceemusic (Aug 27, 2020)

Fed up & I'm about to delete VEPro off my system at this point. Spent hours trying to get it running again with no luck. Reading here https://www.vsl.info/en/manuals/vep7/vep-server
"127.0.0.1 is always the server on your master computer" but of course that address doesn't work.


----------



## Ben (Aug 27, 2020)

127.0.0.1 is the localhost loopback address. It is always the local machine.


----------



## ceemusic (Aug 27, 2020)

Thanks, unfortunately VEP says it's can't find or connect to it after all these years of being able to.


----------



## Ben (Aug 27, 2020)

Sorry, currently there is a lot going on, so I had not the time to read everything in this thread, but here are some general things to troubleshoot the issue / most common issues:

1. Make sure you have entered a Server name and "Advertise on local network" is checked





2. Check if Apple Bonjour Service is running

3. Check the Firewall Settings and make sure Bonjour and VEP are not blocked by your the Windwos Firewall (and in the 3rd party Firefwall / the one in your 3rd party AV)

4. If you are using Windows and have trouble with networked instances, make sure that the network is set to "private network" and private network discovery is enabled.


----------



## ceemusic (Aug 27, 2020)

Hi Ben, I checked all those points yesterday. I'm going to restore older backups & see if that does the trick. I haven't changed any of my system settings. I still think it might be due to these Win updates. Could be a conflict or change with plugins I've installed in the past few months since VEP was working properly too. Thanks for your help.


----------



## JyTy (Sep 10, 2020)

Hmm same issue started here with me as well.

StudioPro 5
Macbook Mid 2012
Latest OSX, latest VEPRO on both machines, latest StudioPro version

Works normally on new projects works on all already connected instances, works in Logic on all situations... but right now I'm building a new template in StudioOne and every time I add a new Vepro plugin I need to manually type in the server IP to connect (after I do everything works as expected, but server not on the list anymore)... Stopped working overnight, for now, I see the issue only on the template project...


----------



## hazza (Sep 16, 2020)

I've been experiencing similar problems with Logic & PC slave since updating to v7. Check you have only one network port running - I found that possibly running WiFi as well as ethernet caused the instances to not show. Although I suspect it may be a Logic specific problem, since sometimes the instances show in Bitwig but not Logic.


----------



## Cochise (Jan 23, 2021)

Hi Everyone,
I have encountered similar issues with Nuendo since the update to v7 (October 2019). Except for a few really rare sessions, most of the time I need to manually type in the server IP address to connect, then a few instances of VEP randomly disconnect, it may take five minutes or three hours ... makes me crazy.
Master is a PC / Windows 10 pro.
Slave 1 is a server / Windows 10 pro.
Slave 2 is a PC / Windows 10 pro.
All Ethernet.


----------



## mianrus (May 4, 2021)

I had the same problem, but it was fix. The way it worked. Update to Vienna Instruments &amp; Vienna Ensemble Software 6.5 (macOS) build 18945.Updated ensemble instead of VEP7　Translate with a translator


----------



## InLight-Tone (May 4, 2021)

God I'm glad I've skipped the whole VSL trip, what a nightmare...


----------



## mianrus (May 5, 2021)

Thank you. Another information I noticed.

Also, a laptop-like machine with wifi and LAN connects the LAN before turning it power on, and also connects Wifi after startup.
And make it recognized by Vep7. and Try Vep reconnecting as well.




Translate with a translator


----------



## LinusW (Aug 8, 2021)

I just got the same issue. 
VEP 7.0.1056 (iMac 2015) does not list instances running on either Mini 2012 or Mini 2020 (Rosetta). Have to enter IP and instance manually. 
Firewalls are off, advertise on local networks checked as usual...


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 11, 2021)

I’m still using VEP 6 on Mac. I notice that all the problems seem to be on PC. Is anybody getting it on Mac?


----------



## cet34f (Nov 30, 2021)

NYC Composer said:


> I’m still using VEP 6 on Mac. I notice that all the problems seem to be on PC. Is anybody getting it on Mac?


I had been experiencing the same problem in the past few hours on two Macs with the latest Vepro 7. It was painful because I couldn't find any obvious or reasonable causes.

I finally gave up on messing with the network and Vepro and turn my suspicion to my DAW, which is Cubase. I closed Cubase and opened Reaper, the Vepro server miraculously appeared. I then closed Reaper and opened Cubase again, the Vepro server appeared, too.

So, my advice is to stop doubting yourself. Sometimes you can do everything right and the server just won't appear, and sometimes it just does. When it happens, grab yourself a coffee and wait for it to go away.

I still don't know if it's a Cubase issue or a Vepro issue though.


----------



## KEM (Nov 30, 2021)

You guys can actually update VEP? I’m on 7 and I get a pop up to update it but every time I try it never completes the update when I restart the program


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Nov 30, 2021)

KEM said:


> You guys can actually update VEP? I’m on 7 and I get a pop up to update it but every time I try it never completes the update when I restart the program


A reboot often helps in that case (which the installer usually wants you to do at the end).


----------



## cet34f (Nov 30, 2021)

Manuel Stumpf said:


> A reboot often helps in that case (which the installer usually wants you to do at the end).


I did not restart my Mac after installed the latest Vepro 7 and went straight to Cubase to do a test. Maybe that's the problem? That could explain why the server appeared after I closed and restarted Cubase. Restarting Cubase somehow reset something in my computer.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Nov 30, 2021)

cet34f said:


> I did not restart my Mac after installed the latest Vepro 7 and went straight to Cubase to do a test. Maybe that's the problem? That's could explain why the server appeared after I closed and restarted Cubase. Restarting Cubase somehow reset something in my computer.


I know I had different kinds of problems after updating when not doing a reboot afterwards (on a Windows though). The installer on Windows wants to do a reboot. So if I ignore this it is my fault entirely.
But I am not aware if it does affect the problem this thread was created for (which i have never experienced on my system).


----------

